# 2013 Cruze shuts off while driving



## 2013CRUZENC (Dec 16, 2013)

We bought a base model 2013 Cruze 6spd earlier this year for my wife to commute to work in and while we otherwise really like the car we are having one very serious issue. Last Monday morning my wife called me after she left for work at 5am to tell me the car just shut off while she was driving at about 35mph. EVERYTHING shut off (engine, headlights, dash). Luckily she was on a straight 4 lane road that was well lit. She stopped and turned the key off and on and the car fired back up. I was talking to her about this and she told me it has happened 4 times now. This was the first time it had happened while it was dark outside so this is the first time she realized the lights and everything else were dying as well. The car has just over 10k miles on it. The dealership has had it since last Monday and they cannot duplicate the issue. This is no suprise, it's only happened 4 times in 10k miles. They are wanting to give the car back and do nothing because they cannot duplicate the issue. If this were a minor issue like the radio acting up or a rattle, vibration, squeaking noise, etc I would not be so concerned. When the ENTIRE car just powers off at random that is a very serious and dangerous issue. Of course when this happens you lose your power brakes and steering as well, not to mention your headlights. We live in what I would consider a rural area with curvy county roads and not many street lights and I am worried to death that this issue is going to pop up at the wrong time. My wife, 4yr old daughter, and 14yr old daughter depend on this car and I'm concerned with the safety of it right now. I've read several threads on here and other sites with similar problems but never any solutions or fixes. Does anyone have any ideas or experience with a issue like this? I've been a professional mechanic before and I currently repair and install security systems for a living. I realize that it's a business, and I realize that there is no harder issue to resolve than an intermittent problem that leaves no evidence or codes. What I do not agree with is the dealership trying to push the car back at me without trying ANYTHING. When I am working on a problem for a customer that I cannot duplicate I do not just keep pushing it off because I didn't see it happen. At that point I take an educated guess based on my training and experience and hope I'm on the right track, especially if it were a situation that could result in someone being seriously injured or killed. I'm going to leave the car with them another week and get a loaner but I was told GM would only pay for the loaner for 5 days. . My wife has been driving my gas sucking pickup all last week. The dealer said they have driven the car 60mi and have not seen the issue. I'm sure they haven't, it's averaged 1 incendent per 2500mi with my wife. While I realize taking a stab at it and trying something may or may not hit the issue and fix it I would feel alot better knowing that they are making a good faith effort to find the problem. Thanks for taking the time to read this and thanks in advance for any replies or information.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

You need to contact chevy customer service, if not by phone I'm sure they will introduce themselves shortly on this forum. Sounds like a loose or bad ground or power cable to the battery, though I suspect it could be an issue with the entire under hood fuse panel.


----------



## 2013CRUZENC (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I was not sure who to contact and saw that customer support had reached out to others on here so I was hoping for the same. I've also got the strange loud buzzing noise from under the hood that happens after we park the car a few times a week. It's not killed the battery, it's done it since new, and always stops so I've not worried too much about that one. The new issue is a little more urgent in my opinion.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

They will likely get around to reaching out to you as well. I've seen very few "problem" threads go a day without a response from Chevy Customer Service. They are very helpful.

Not only that, but feel free to send them a private message yourself even if they haven't gotten to your thread yet.

Just a guess, but perhaps it's the fuse box or battery cables. There have been some other similar issues on here and it seems some of the battery cables have been problematic.


----------



## RWise (Sep 23, 2013)

If you get the car back without them doing anything to it, Try this to reproduce the problem. Start car, open hood, move the wires that go into the fuse box on the right side of the car. Don't pull on the wires but gently move each wiring harness that goes into the bottom of the fuse box. Don't forget to move the red and black wires. That should reproduce the problem that your having. If it doesn't take the cover off the fuse box exposing the fuses and relays. With your thumb gently press on each fuse and relay to make sure they are completely seated. Locate the other fuse panel inside the car and do the same for it. Remember safety first.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

2013CRUZENC,

I am sorry to hear your wife had this concern with her Cruze. We can certainly look further into this for you. Please private message me your name, VIN, address, phone number, mileage and dealership. I look forward to hearing from you soon. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The buzzing sound you hear after turning the engine off is normal. The car is simply cooling itself down.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

This is real safety Issue with your cruzen .
There is probably not much that we can do for you at this point in time other than give you some positive input to your dilema . Hopefully and a bit of luck this concern will be worked out for you and your Family . Patience will also be required on your part to deal with the emotions that are going to present themselves along your journey to a satisfactory resolution !


----------



## 2013CRUZENC (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

Erica- I will send you a pm tonight or tomorrow with the vehicle info. Thanks for your assistance, Darren.


----------



## 2013CRUZENC (Dec 16, 2013)

I sent a private message to Erica with my contact information. I look forward to speaking with her and I hope she is able to help us find a resolution. I will continue to update this thread in hopes that anyone else having a similar issue may have some input. Thanks again to the members that have responded so far and to Erica for offering to help. Aside from this cutting off issue my wife and I really like the Cruze and hope to get whatever is wrong with it fixed and continue to drive it with confidence.


----------



## 2013CRUZENC (Dec 16, 2013)

Erica has replied to my messages and contacted the dealership to open a tracking ticket. I hope we are able to resolve the issue with the Cruze, I will update the post as we go. I also just wanted to thank Erica for taking the time to help us out.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I passed along the thanks to Erica 2013Cruzenc! We are glad that we are here and able to help you all. Happy holidays! 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer


----------



## HELIGUY (Apr 16, 2019)

LOooking for upsates on this fault. what was the problem. just happened 2x tomy daughters 2015. transport just about ran her over


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

HELIGUY said:


> LOooking for upsates on this fault. what was the problem. just happened 2x tomy daughters 2015. transport just about ran her over


Welcome Aboard:welcome:



I'm sorry to say that the OP has not been online since 2014 and I have not seen a Chevy Customer Care rep online for quite some time. 

For starters, make sure that this has been done: Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable I tried to find another thread on this, but am having no luck. I remember reading about the underhood fuse box and its connections. I would carefully ensure all of the main connectors are tightened to specification and reseat all of the main fuses/relays just to be on the safe side.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

One technical user claimed that in his case it was a bad ignition relay. Cheap (~$8), and user changeable.


----------

